# طلب مشروع تخرج متكامل عن هندسة الغاز الطبيعى



## tati kamans (21 أكتوبر 2011)

طلب مشروع تخرج متكامل عن هندسة الغاز الطبيعى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبومحمد المياديني (21 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجو أن تستفيد من هذا الملف
و أنصحك بكتاب Process Troubleshooting and Problems Solving
وحدات عمليات معالجة الغاز الطبيعي في معمل غاز .doc


----------



## tati kamans (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى ولكن هل من الممكن ان تضع الملف على موقع اخر لانه لايعمل عندى


----------



## أبومحمد المياديني (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الرابط أخ tati kamans
في المرفقات


----------



## tati kamans (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن الكتاب اخى الكريم


----------

